# Motor Vehicle Law App



## defx (Apr 29, 2011)

Hey guys, this is my first time posting on Masscops I usually just browse,

I got an e-mail about a new Motor Vehicle Law App which I figured I'd share. I just downloaded it and it's pretty cool. It lets you search and has a speeding/citation calculator. It also tells when to confiscate plates and when offenses are applicable on public ways.

I have a droid, but apparently it will be available on iphones and blackberrys in the next month.

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.massachusetts.mvlaw&feature=search_result

Cheers


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2011)

The above link sent me to a City of Somerville link with a bad certificate. 
I searched "Massachusetts MV law" on Android Market and found it. I like it. The search function is great. It finds close matches as you type. 

A suggestion if I may. Add the function so when I tap on a violation, it links to the related chapter/section on http://www.mass.gov/legis

A criminal law version would be sweet. 

sent from Droid Incredible


----------



## defx (Apr 29, 2011)

Hrm sorry about the link don't know what happened.

Try this: https://market.android.com/details?id=com.massachusetts.mvlaw&feature=search_result.


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

pfft 3.99 for the app! Not worth it!


----------



## defx (Apr 29, 2011)

Compared to how much paperback mv law guides are Im thinking 3.99 is not alot. Just me though.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Wolfman said:


> Let's see, speeding calculator...
> 
> MPH over the limit, put a "0" at the end.


That's all the speeding calculators do anyways.

I still haven't seen one that calculates minus the HIS, which is only supposed to be totaled into the last line of the cite (if you want to be anal).


----------



## 47turksinajar (Oct 24, 2010)

defx said:


> Compared to how much paperback mv law guides are Im thinking 3.99 is not alot. Just me though.


I'll stick with my books, because I can only see this getting caught into a jam on a interpetation difference in law


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2011)

Great App! I like the search option. I agree for $3.99 that's a steal compared to some of the books out there, but I would still have the books on back up.


----------



## Villain293 (Apr 28, 2011)

It really is unbelievable. What an awesome idea, can't believe it wasn't thought of sooner .

For those saying they don't like the difference in the interpretation, I think it's only supposed to be a quick reference guide not an official law book from the commonwealth.


----------



## Bloodhound (May 20, 2010)

I bought it, it seems useful for how it's intended, a quick reference guide. It may take me a while to dig up my cruiser reference guide, but I always seem to know where the phone is.


----------



## honor12900 (May 9, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea. I'll buy it when it comes out on the iphone.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Iphone sucks:tounge_smile:


----------



## bosco109 (Nov 27, 2004)

*New Android App. MA MV Laws*

There is a great new application in the Android Market for MA MV Laws. You can search for the MV laws & fines, Miranda Warnings. Pretty Cool.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: New Android App. MA MV Laws*

Sorry my friend, but someone already posted about this.

http://www.masscops.com/f12/motor-vehicle-law-app-94200/


----------



## bosco109 (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: New Android App. MA MV Laws*

Didn't see that. Sorry about that


----------



## SPQR (Sep 26, 2007)

47turksinajar said:


> pfft 3.99 for the app! Not worth it!


I paid $2500 for my app via the mptc


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Sorry for digging this back up.
But, any new apps for mv law. 
Free is for me, don't really need, just want to see what's out there. Haven't had much luck with any I've found


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

The one posted here is old and not updated; it's not even available anymore. Sean Collier wrote the app.


----------



## Oakum yokum (Jul 8, 2017)

Goose said:


> The one posted here is old and not updated;.


 I know, figured something might have changed.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Goose said:


> The one posted here is old and not updated; it's not even available anymore. Sean Collier wrote the app.


He was a talented kid
R.I.P.


----------

